# Guess this goes here.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I've discovered a neat way to make a single LED flashlight do a small room.

You need 1 decent LED flashlight.

Candle fitting wax

A tin can like for soup.

A water bottle [full] with a few drops of a clouding agent like milk added.

1 place the fitting wax around the base of the LED light.

2 Turn it on and place in the can, make sure it sticks!

3 Place the bottle of water on top of it. the light isn't as bright, BUT it diffuses over about a 8' square area.

Strange the crap I think up at 3:00A.M while cleaning the guns.


----------

